# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Nieuw Zorgverzekeringswet

## Leontien

Hallo,

We krijgen te maken met een nieuw zorgverzekeringswet per 1 januari 2006. Heb jij ook zo'n moeite met het begrijpen wat er wordt uitgelegd? Of vind je dat er te weinig informatie is? Of misschien vind je het allemaal wel goed zo.

Breng nu je stem uit en geef je mening!

Groetjes, Leontien
Medewerker Medictity.nl

----------


## lspkbm1

De nieuwe wet is slechts een politieke aangelegenheid. Hogervorst heeft zijn naam ergens op gedrukt en kan nu elders een baantje aanvaarden, waar hij met dan weer andere ideen enorme onrust kan veroorzaken.
Omzetting van het bestaande stelsel heeft veel opschudding teweeg gebracht en zal uiteindelijk geen besparing voor de verzekerden opleveren.
Conclusie: We deden een plas en alles bleef zoals het was. ""Lang lever de goede bedoelingen."
N. Orm

----------


## lspkbm1

Kijk ik heb gelijk gehad. lees mijn reactie van een jaar geleden maar. Wat is thans de uitkomst? Zorg verzekeraars lijden grote verliezen en de premie stelling voor het komende jaar zal aanzienlijk verhoogd worden. Bovendien worden bepaalde medicijnen, ondanks dat deze door een arts worden voorgeschreven, niet standaard (zonder machtiging) meer vergoed. Actos, een bloedsuiker(glucose) regelend middel voor diabetis 2 patienten, wordt alleen nog maar vergoed wanneer het in combinatie met een ander daarop betrekking hebbend middels wordt voorgeschreven. De gebruiker betaalt daarvoor in het kader van een eigen bijdrage circa € 75 per 3 maanden. Dan spreken we wel over € 300 per jaar. Ga er maar aan staan.

----------


## Lindaatje

Er zijn zoveel regeltjes erbij. Dat valt soms niet meer te volgen


Linda

----------


## sietske763

tegenwoordig is het gewoon zo.....je moet per persoon bekijken wat voor zorgverzekeraar je neemt, ik ken vrienden die allemaal bij een verschillende verzekeraar zitten (in 1 gezin)
zij heeft er 1 die brillen het beste vergoedt
haar 2 zonen weer een ander omdat die concerta weer vergoedt
en 1 die veel gebruik maakt van alternatieve geneeswijzen en dus weer een andere verzekering heeft die dat weer tot een hoger bedrag vergoedt
het is dus al met al een heel gezoek....ik zit ook bij de verkeerde...
als de nieuwe polisbladen komen ga ik er ook voor zitten om te kijken waar ik met mijn klachten het beste af ben

----------


## Luuss0404

Sinds we de nieuwe zorgverzekeringswet hebben - die het allemaal betaalbaarder en beter had moeten maken zoals gezegd werd bij het instellen ervan - is zorg alleen maar duurder en slechter geworden! Er wordt steeds meer uit de basis gehaald, het verplichte eigen risico wordt steeds hoger en de wachtlijsten niet kleiner en het wijzigt allemaal steeds vaker zodat bijna niemand er nog wat van snapt  :Confused: 
Zoals Sietske al zegt is het soms echt napluizen welke verzekeraar wat vergoed...
Ikzelf ben er al achter dat ik voor mijn bril/lenzen duurder uit ben als ik mij daarvoor verzeker dan als ik mij niet verzeker, maakt niet uit bij welke maatschappij, dus verzeker ik mij daar niet voor, want ik ga geen geld weggooien wat ik beter kan gebruiken! Owja en volgens mijn zorgverzekering wordt een echo vergoed vanuit de basis, maar ik mocht leuk 200 eu betalen voor een echo  :Confused: 

Wat mij betreft mag het goedkoper en vooral wat er wel en niet vergoed wordt mag zeker duidelijker worden aangegeven en weg met die belachelijke kleine lettes die overal toch weer uitzonderingen op maken!

----------

